

U.S. Fought To Lower Minimum Wage In Haiti For Hanes & Levis - rooshdi
http://www.businessinsider.com/wikileaks-haiti-minimum-wage-the-nation-2011-6

======
taylr
Well.. that's sad. Add Hanes & Levis to the list of companies I won't buy
from.

~~~
rooshdi
Here is a list of other companies you may want to consider boycotting:
[http://www.ethicalconsumer.org/Boycotts/CurrentBoycottsList....](http://www.ethicalconsumer.org/Boycotts/CurrentBoycottsList.aspx)

